# CIRCC, CCC Coding Consultant



## jtuominen (Jun 20, 2012)

CIRCC, CCC working as a private consultant at a coding consulting/practice management firm in the Minnesota area. I have worked as an embedded coder in a cardiac cath lab and a traditional coder in an HIM department specializing in:

*Cardiac Catheterization and Percutaneous Coronary Intervention
*Electrophysiology
*Cardiac Rhythm Management Procedures
*Vascular and Non Vascular Interventional Radiology Procedures
*Neurointerventional Radiology Procedures

Im currently available for new contracts with potential clients and can provide:
* Remote coding services
* One time or recurring chart auditing services
* Physician/Allied Health professional documentation quality analysis and education
* Ad/Hoc Q&A to coding questions related to these service lines.
* ACC CathPCI registry abstraction services

Please review my website and my public LinkedIn profile for more information

Website: http://www.bcsconsult.com/consulting.aspx
LinkedIn Public Profile: 
http://www.linkedin.com/pub/jayna-tuominen-rhia-circc-ccc/12/879/719


----------



## bwilliams1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Would you be willing to share any tips on the CCC Specialty Certification you have...I am looking into taking it, but am not sure...

Would you have any old study guides /test questions you'd like to share as well?

I am a CPC as of now, but do not do "actual coding", do billing and followup, and work on a Cardiology Acct.

Thank You in advance for any assistance.

Betsy Hayes, CPC


----------



## jtuominen (Jun 26, 2012)

Unfortunately I just gave alot of my old materials to another colleague of mine and I don't have anymore. Sorry about that.

There are still some good resources though that are relatively cheap.
One in particular that you can buy on amazon that I find very helpful is the CPT Reference Guide for Cardiovascular Coding published by the ACC/AMA.
Aside from that, any publications from Medlearn or ZHealthPublishing are very good.
One of the best free resources that I actually use alot is the NCCI (currently version 18.3) file from CMS. 
You can download it off of their website. It great to use, because coding guidance doesn't get much more definitive when it comes from CMS. Pay close attention to the 30000 chapter, 70000 chapter, and 90000 chapter.
Also, especially this year, there is a TON of coding guidance for cardiology procedures in the forwards before each code section in the CPT book for cardiovascular coding. There is so much information in there that I think alot of times goes overlooked.

As far as the exam, I found that if you are comfortable coding for noninvasive cardiology tests and for basic cardiac catheterizations and PCIs, you will do fine. There is a section on E&M, and the test overall is written from the professional fee/freestanding clinic setting perspective, so keep that in mind when making your choices on the test. 

Good luck!


----------



## bwilliams1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for your reply...I really appreciate the guidance.

Betsy


----------

